# Lake District Desktops --- gallery of desktop wallpapers



## AndyBannister (Aug 13, 2004)

My site (up and running for almost a year now) is ...

*Lake District Desktops*
http://www.lakedistrictdesktops.com/
_Over 150 free desktop wallpaper sized digital photographs of
the English Lake District to download and enjoy. A new image
is added every other day!_







Best wishes to all,

Andy Bannister


----------

